# Peek-a-boo Waglers Viper



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I caught this young Female just starting her slough in the early hours of this morning. She wasn't pleased with being caught with her eyes covered but her heat pits made sure she was tuned in to how close my fingers got at all times!

This girl is on her way to Graeme (slippery42) as soon as the weather picks up and she'll certainly be missed. Waglers are a really nice species to work with...




























Now, I don't usually put up any out of focus pictures but this is the only one I took of the tail and I wanted to show how the colour changes so it'll just have to do!











Finally, just because I like her here's another picture I took today. A female Indo-Chinese Spitting (Naja siamensis) Cobra who is hopefully gravid. She has by far the dullest pattern/colouration out of the 3 adults I keep but what she lacks in looks she seriously makes up in personality.











Regards Laurie


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

Both Stunning  

David


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:notworthy:wicked!!:notworthy:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a nice new home ready for her!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

everytime i see a cobra i go week at the knees ....:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Finally, just because I like her here's another picture I took today. A female Indo-Chinese Spitting (Naja siamensis) Cobra who is hopefully gravid. She has by far the dullest pattern/colouration out of the 3 adults I keep but what she lacks in looks she seriously makes up in personality.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Let me know if you get any babies Laurie, i am particularly fond of this species of cobra.

cheers, Tom


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> Let me know if you get any babies Laurie, i am particularly fond of this species of cobra.
> 
> cheers, Tom


I'm going to send the entire clutch up to you for saying that, teach you to take the piss out of my spitters  !


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Laurie if the weather changes when your on that long treck upto Graeme there is always an empty viv (where my wagler would be) at mine:lol2:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Laurie if the weather changes when your on that long treck upto Graeme there is always an empty viv (where my wagler would be) at mine:lol2:


 Haha! Every keeper should have atleast one Waglers, they are fantastic snakes! Out of the group I got in the summer, all are now sold and I'm keeping one little one for myself. A very very bright lime green baby girl - I'll put some pictues up at some point of her.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> I'm going to send the entire clutch up to you for saying that, teach you to take the piss out of my spitters  !


 
Yep, thats no worries laurie. A clutch of siamensis could equate to a few little snacks for Gomez. Nice one, cheers!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> Yep, thats no worries laurie. A clutch of siamensis could equate to a few little snacks for Gomez. Nice one, cheers!


Ha ha so it has a name huh? 

Wicked snake Laurie.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*pics*

Waglers and Cobra's, proper delightful.

I'd like a Naja nivea when I go DWA but Wagler's are so incredible looking. 

Now this may not be something anyone will admit publically but after hooking out do you find the Wagler temperament is ok to free hand?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful snake  Got to say they're really growing on me


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

maffy said:


> I'd like a Naja nivea when I go DWA but Wagler's are so incredible looking.
> 
> Now this may not be something anyone will admit publically but after hooking out do you find the Wagler temperament is ok to free hand?


Asian Naja for me all the way. The Africans just don't interest me personally.

As for free handling waglers. This year I've dealt with 16 in my personal collection and there wasn't a single one that wouldn't have nailed you 5 times by the time you had it sitting on your hand. They aren't aggressive snakes but they are timid so if you threaten them they will act defensively and strike fast and repeatedly.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*cheers*

cheers Laurie, 

It seems to be a myth about their temperament and I'd say 16 is fair experience to go by!! :lol2:

I know Mark O'Shea loved his Naja Haje so I suppose its personal preference. African vs Asian.

Why do you feel that way yourself? Just interested. 

May sound a bit of an oxymoron talking about hots in this way but I want a "manageable" species on the hook, ie no scary mamba surprises!!

Prob end up buying exactly what I started off wanting T.Wagleri (kalimanton). They sure are gorgeous looking snakes.

I'm going to have to start finding a mentor within W.Mids. My FWC has been good practice.

CHEERS, maffy


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Would love to have some arboreal vipers.
No DWA though:devil:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

maffy said:


> cheers Laurie,
> 
> Why do you feel that way yourself? Just interested.
> 
> ...


Asian spitters tend to be more laid back and with spitters in captivity this is certainly a plus point. Also the colours, the Africans are generally shades of brown and black whereas the Asians are much brighter with golds, yellows, whites... Naja pallida an exception to the rule of course.

There are plenty of managable DWA Vipers out there that don't behave like Mambas so I'm sure you'll find one that suits you.
As for the Kalis, beautiful snakes  !

West Mids have a few good keepers so if you really get into the research of keeping venomous snakes in captivity and ask nicely you could just be in luck with finding a mentor.

Regards Laurie


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*fair comment*

Thanks Laurie, appreciate your personal experience.

I agree although some Asian species can look dull...but if the creature itself is a joy then the reward for ownership is perhaps as great?

Must admit I do lean towards the brighter colours and yes Kali's particularly amaze me. 

N.nivea is not exactly temperate. But given time perhaps they can calm, who knows. I don't.

Certainly that naja nivea we've recently seen is gorgeous looking. Wow I love it. 

Well hopefully someone will not mind mentoring me from around the West Mids area.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Both are stunning, loving the Cobra  and great pics too.


----------



## Coxxo (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont really know much about dwa species but when i was younger i went to a snake temple in penang where i held some waglers and thought you might be interested in the pic! i dont remember if they were or not but would have been defanged?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Coxxo said:


> I dont really know much about dwa species but when i was younger i went to a snake temple in penang where i held some waglers and thought you might be interested in the pic! i dont remember if they were or not but would have been defanged?
> 
> image


Either that or your parents really didn't like you.


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Either that or your parents really didn't like you.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Coxxo (Aug 20, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Either that or your parents really didn't like you.


Ah it was probably that lol


----------

